# Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2010)

*Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Also, es geht mir darum das ich meine Bootzeit von Win7(64 Bit) verringern will.
Momentan liegt diese ca. bei 1:05. Hardware steht in der Signatur, grob:
i7-870
Asus P7P55D E
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1 TB,7200rpm, 32mb cache (Winows Partiton ca 100Gb groß)
4Gb Arbeistspeicher

Autostart:
ICQ
MSN
SunJavaUpdateSChed
Kernel and Hardware Abstractiion Layer
MSEE
Launch LGDCore
Launch LCDMon
Set.PointII.Ink

Und MSI Afterburner startet auch mit windows, listet mir CCleaner aber nicht auf.

Welche davon kann ich noch abschlaten?
Habe bisher einige abgeschaltet wie Adope ARM und speeed launcher oder verschiedene andere.
Halte diese aber alle für sinnvoll, bzw, bei java bin ich mir dann nicht ganz so sicher. Könnte ich die aktuelle Version ja danna uch selbst besorgen anstatt jedesmal das Update mitstarten zu lassen.

Messenger und ICQ lasse ich immer starten da ich sie sonst selbst starten müsste und ich sie eh immer anhabe, von daher wäre es sinnlos sie abzuschalten. Sie sind in der Boottime mit drin.


Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich im Bios die Boottime zu verkürzen? Welche weiteren Möglichkeiten durch windows? Danke für Tipps 

Achja, Ready Boost ist auch so ein Thema für sich, habe persönlich wenn dann nur einen 2 GB Stick zu Verfügung, habe aber gehört das man ca das doppelte des Arbeistspeichers nehmen sollte, also 8gb. Hatte ich zwischendurch mal dran, also die 8gb, aber müsste nochmal testen ob das wirklich was bringt.


----------



## qwerkop23 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

windows fenster beim booten nicht anzeigen lassen. spart gefühlt auch nen paar sekunden, unter msconfig bei "kein gui start" einen haken setzen. timeout auf 3 sek setzen soll auch was bringen.

kann man msi afterburner verzögert starten wie manche dienste auch?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Mh, ja msi afterbruner lasse ich aber immer direkt mitstarten damit die Lüfterdrehzahl direkt auf 40% geht.

Was hat das Timeout zu bedeuten?


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

msconfig => Start => Erweiterte Optionen => Prozessoranzahl auf Maximum einstellen.


----------



## Tenshou (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Wenn du den Timeout auf 3 Sekunden setzt wird die Zeit, in der man zwischen 2 Betriebssystemen wechsel kannst, eben auf 3 Sekunden verkürzt.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Alles gemacht, hat alles keine einzige sekunde gebracht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Hier noch ein Nachschlagewerk. Für Windows 7 Tuning.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Danke erstmal.
Vllt sollte ich mal probieren anstatt bei der Przessorzahl auf 8 zu gehen nur auf 4 zu gehen..vllt beißt sich da was mit HT.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Du kannst ruhig 8 Kerne einstellen, da hast du nichts zu befürchten. Da beißt sich nichts.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Naja gebracht hats trotzdem nix.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Ansonsten nur wichtige Programme im Autostart laufen lassen.
Hast du auch im Bios die Festplatte als einzige zu bootende eingestellt?

Wenn alles nichts hilft, eine 2te F3 des selben Typs im Raid 0 laufen lassen.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Öhm, der hat ne reihenfolge aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich es im Bios umstellen kann das er nur auf die Festplatte gehen soll, muss dann mal schauen.
Startgerät ist jedenfalls die festplatte


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Im Bios keine Bootreihenfolge einstellen, nur die Festplatte mit dem Windows als erstes einziges zu bootendes Gerät einstellen.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Wo kann ich die Bottreihenfolge abstellen? ich schau am besten mal gleich


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

So, eingestellt, 2 mal gebootet, wieder keine verbesserung, eher im gegenteil


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Also bei mir hats geholfen, komisch.
Bitte in zukunft Doppelpost vermeiden, dafür gibts nen Ändern Button.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Naja, wenn ich nen gelesenen post aber editiere bekommt ja keiner die neue info mit...


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Also ich schon.
Was ich noch empfehlen kann, Funktionen im Bios auszuschalten die man nicht benötigt. Das spart Strom und kann den Start verbessern. Firewire, Lan (ich nutze nur Wlan) usw.....

Wenn man den Start misst, dann aber erst ab erscheinen der Kugeln mit dem Logo.


Was auch noch zu beachten ist, sind 15GB freier Speicher auf C: und das die HDD über AHCI läuft (wegen NCQ). Und regelmäßiges Defragmentieren mit Auslogic Disk Defrag.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

Firewire hab ich schon abgestellt, Lan brauch ich da ich kabel benutze un das kein wlan fürn den desktop pc hab, und es sowieso nicht nutzen möchte.

Wie den Start misst?

Auf C: sind 55Gb frei, also keine Probleme.

Stromsparfunkts sind an sich alle an.


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Bootzeit verkürzen(ohne SSD)*

reg.dat säubern und vor allen reg.dat fragmentieren  
vorher eine Sicherung machen für den fall der fälle.
app Bios ... 1. LW die HDD,
*und  das wichtigste ist Win 7 bootet sehr lange wenn kein Hintergrund Bild hat,
das ist ein Bug denn Vista z.b nicht hat*


----------

